

Show HN: Feel who is calling you. Caller ID with vibration patterns for Android - SimonStahl
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.base2apps.vibes

======
queensnake
Vibration pads could be more widely used than they are. I'm thinking of the
direction belt, and, then, this. It's a great, non-other-disturbing
asynchronous alert. You could have one on your watch band, or tucked inside
your belt.

